

Getting More - What You Should Know About Negotiating Start-up Job Offers - nlow
http://www.thedailymuse.com/toolsskills/3-steps-to-negotiating-a-start-up-job-offer/

======
elliottbell
Don't get when people say you should always push for more equity. Why? I'd
rather not play the lottery.

~~~
jenandre
If you're not pushing for equity, why are you doing a startup? I'm talking
about an earlier-stage startup where there isn't a lot of money for salaries
(i.e., you are getting below-market rates regardless).

------
KMinshew
I'm always surprised by how many people I speak to at other companies who
value their equity at 0 when negotiating a startup offer. Whether or not those
shares have value to you, they have a huge amount of value to the
company/founders/existing employees, and they're a bargaining chip like
everything else.

~~~
31reasons
um because it is zero in most cases.

~~~
acav
I find it hard to understand when people join startups where they don't have
the conviction that the equity will be worth anything. Although there is
always a high chance of failure, you should at least be playing with odds you
believe in

~~~
31reasons
Well I am selling pick axes as my time and skills. If you believe there is
gold in the river upstream why do I have to bet on it ? If you really want
employees to believe in your mission , you are looking for founders not
employees.

